# M-Wave Spring Beta?



## TJ Fluid (Jul 27, 2010)

I haven't ever been down during this time of year, flow seems a little more inconsistent then mid summer but according to the gauge it's at a nice level. Anyone have any experience there in the spring? Is it worth a drive considering the level isnt holding for more then two or three days before goin up or down again?

TJ


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Go test it out and report back if it's good. Sometimes in early season it's a little more of a hole then a wave.


----------



## TJ Fluid (Jul 27, 2010)

Nathan said:


> Go test it out and report back if it's good. Sometimes in early season it's a little more of a hole then a wave.


This is what I've been hearing, might go down this week and see what's up.


----------



## tskoe23 (Jun 19, 2010)

ill be in montrose on thursday afternoon, ill check it out and let you know if you were planning on coming after that. also if you're there friday or later, hit me up, id like to surf it.


----------



## TJ Fluid (Jul 27, 2010)

tskoe23 said:


> ill be in montrose on thursday afternoon, ill check it out and let you know if you were planning on coming after that. also if you're there friday or later, hit me up, id like to surf it.


I'm thinking Thursday if levels stay good.


----------



## BigLoopJoe (Aug 21, 2011)

Which guage do you use and what levels are best?


----------



## TJ Fluid (Jul 27, 2010)

BigLoopJoe said:


> Which guage do you use and what levels are best?


http://www.dwr.state.co.us/SurfaceWater/data/detail_graph.aspx?ID=SOUCANCO

It's good when it's high


----------



## tskoe23 (Jun 19, 2010)

what time were you planning on being there on thursday?


----------



## TJ Fluid (Jul 27, 2010)

i'll probably try to get there by early afternoon


----------



## FCKC (Mar 28, 2011)

What's a good level it says 1000 but what is considered high?


----------



## FCKC (Mar 28, 2011)

What's a good level? It says 1000! What do you consider high?


----------



## TJ Fluid (Jul 27, 2010)

That high, mid summer flow seems to be in the 900s. The wave is definitely a nasty lookin hole right now http://instagr.am/p/J2lR4cHt8Q/ not exactly sure why, levels have been holding for the last few days. Guess the flow is just inconsistent enough for the feature to lose its best characteristics.


----------



## FCKC (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks man I guess I'll just keep an eye on the flows before I make the drive!


----------



## TJ Fluid (Jul 27, 2010)

I would wait. It seems like the farmer who's irrigation is pulled from behind the wave was taking too much water. His little canal was running pretty high. This could be whats making it a hole right now, but I don't know for sure. Level's have been about 976 cfs, which is good...

Can anyone shed some light on whats up?


----------



## rob729 (Sep 30, 2007)

I've heard 600-800 are the good levels. I think above that it starts turning into the hole.


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes...in the spring the gauge may say 1000 but they siphon water out of the canal below the gauge but above the wave thus 600 or so left in the canal for the wave....making it a ..hole... don't know where to find gauge data to figure the difference. When driving along miguel road you drive past the point where they take water out of canal to fill their reservoir....my best guess


----------



## dustin.heron (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for the beta. Keep us posted


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

Remember the first rule of M-Wave?

Dustin - this is an expert play feature with re-bar, small cars, and livestock all in play. Eddylines are replaced by boils the size of small mountain ranges and windowshades are common occurances. You should probably work on your flat spins a little longer in BV before committing to the drive down there. Besides, gas is kinda expensive.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Twitch may exaggerate a little (that was an ATV, not a car) but the danger factor is quite real. I had a friend that quite literally broke his shoulder at this wave. He dislocated it and broke one of the bones in there. And that was just while waiting in the eddy. I kid sometimes, but I am serious here.


----------



## dustin.heron (Aug 17, 2008)

Don't break your shoulder, period.Brutal. 
It's a long drive, and gas costs are such a great point. But come mid summer when all else is dry, I may just heed the M sirens' call, hop in my petrol-sipping Prius and return for the first time in 6 years. Or maybe I'll get eddied out and do something more practical like go climbing in the Black.
Be safe,
D


----------



## TJ Fluid (Jul 27, 2010)

anyone been done to the wave yet? Looks like the level would be good right now...


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

People are STILL trying to play the old "first rule of M-wave..." card? That place hasn't been a secret for years. Largely because of the very people that were so big on the "first rule of M-wave" mantra in the first place. Amusing. You know kids swim from further up the canal into the wave, jump/flip off the bridge into the wave, use various inflatables, and knee/surfboards in there? I'm not suggesting that's smart activity and yes you can get hurt (just like you can on most outdoor/mountain/water activities), but it's not as dangerous as people try to make it sound just to keep people away.


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

Shhhh  is it in? Or are they taking h2o out?


----------



## Alberto (Sep 28, 2006)

*You guys are a bunch of Front Range Douche Bags!*

Shut up! Keep your mouth closed. No one in their right mind is going to tell a front ranger when the wave is in, you guys are douche bags! Either sack up and drive over here or get fucked. Read the guide book and follow their beta, which goes a little something like shut the fuck up or figure it out on your own you ***** little internet boaters!! SP thompson, can't wait to see you there, not getting your ass handed to you on a silver platter! So go ahead, hop in your prius, ditch you cubicle for a few days and get your ass kicked, I hope you have fun! By the way, the wave is a ginormous man eater that will tear any front ranger's pussy lips straight off, and it will be that way for the rest of the year!!


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

Alberto said:


> Shut up! Keep your mouth closed. No one in their right mind is going to tell a front ranger when the wave is in, you guys are douche bags! Either sack up and drive over here or get fucked. Read the guide book and follow their beta, which goes a little something like shut the fuck up or figure it out on your own you ***** little internet boaters!! SP thompson, can't wait to see you there, not getting your ass handed to you on a silver platter! So go ahead, hop in your prius, ditch you cubicle for a few days and get your ass kicked, I hope you have fun! By the way, the wave is a ginormous man eater that will tear any front ranger's pussy lips straight off, and it will be that way for the rest of the year!!


sweet blog.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

> People are STILL trying to play the old "first rule of M-wave..." card? That place hasn't been a secret for years. Largely because of the very people that were so big on the "first rule of M-wave" mantra in the first place. Amusing. You know kids swim from further up the canal into the wave, jump/flip off the bridge into the wave, use various inflatables, and knee/surfboards in there? I'm not suggesting that's smart activity and yes you can get hurt (just like you can on most outdoor/mountain/water activities), but it's not as dangerous as people try to make it sound just to keep people away.


Kids and their fucking Prius' these days...I had no idea. None. Seriously? People swim the canal? That's like class VI hillbilly shit some of them "local" boys might do. No self respecting, left lane hogging, liberal front ranger would ever swim in that water. It's used for irrigation so there must be some fecal matter in that water, right? Guess that explains why all them Montrose kids are shit heads.
:twisted:


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

the way I see it a little help from the people in the west would've kept me from driving for 4 and a half hours to find out what it looks like thanks guys!  I come here regularly ... Prob drive back in a few weeks... peace


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

twitch said:


> Kids and their fucking Prius' these days...I had no idea. None. Seriously? People swim the canal? That's like class VI hillbilly shit some of them "local" boys might do. No self respecting, left lane hogging, liberal front ranger would ever swim in that water. It's used for irrigation so there must be some fecal matter in that water, right? Guess that explains why all them Montrose kids are shit heads.
> :twisted:


Also why Alex's post is funny...and perhaps a troll. Most of the "abusers" of the m-wave are west slopers. They can't hear themselves talk about it enough.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Oh snap!*



> Shut up! Keep your mouth closed. No one in their right mind is going to tell a front ranger when the wave is in, you guys are douche bags! Either sack up and drive over here or get fucked. Read the guide book and follow their beta, which goes a little something like shut the fuck up or figure it out on your own you ***** little internet boaters!! SP thompson, can't wait to see you there, not getting your ass handed to you on a silver platter! So go ahead, hop in your prius, ditch you cubicle for a few days and get your ass kicked, I hope you have fun! By the way, the wave is a ginormous man eater that will tear any front ranger's pussy lips straight off, and it will be that way for the rest of the year!!


Wow. Boys and girls this is a true pillar of the community. Companies should be lining up to make his the face of their company! Maybe this is that same little boy that likes to get drunk and bust out his big boy boom sticks around crowded campgrounds in the middle of the night. Our maybe this is the same little boy who brought all this on to himself, by drumming up all this crap a long time ago with his little (Only me and my crew attitude) and still is just one bitch slap away from being totally irrelevant. I really don't know why Marc and Hobie come on here to hype you up, but I personally think you are just a nasty stain on the sport. Why don't you go back to comparing yourself to being "the Danny Way" of our sport.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

No wonder the rest of the state hates front rangers. Guy has a little fun replying and it turns into personal attacks bringing up something that happened in 2007. 

Doesn't everyone know by now that the hydro-power project is going to destroy the wave.

Also, Moose shit is bad for the environment.


----------



## Alberto (Sep 28, 2006)

*Ohhh donster the front range monster!*

I would rather be a little boy than silly little old man sitting behind your computer wishing you could paddle as well as my dog!! People like you are really what kayaking is all about, a bunch of assholes who think their shit don't stink, claim to be paddlers, but just pose hard as fuck. I am a shit stain in the whitewater bible and there is nothing you can do about it, "Don't fuck with Jesus"-Big L. MUAHAHMUAAHAMUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! 
The truth be told, the most fun I have EVER had kayaking is hanging out with my best friends totally unsponsored without a care in the world. I had way more fun fucking with all of you douche bags and getting "kicked" off the team than I ever did worrying what people thought of me as a pro athlete. The truth is white water paddling is a bunch of starving companies playing into a market that 99% of the general public is scared to death of. When the companies are barely scraping by how do you think they treat their "pro" athletes? Like a dirty shit rag! Hey kid how about this, you risk you neck and look totally badass in my gear while making videos and you can have some free shit that I just had made in china! Good deal right? Well been there done that and now I just have a kick ass time where ever I go! I have a real job where I can buy whatever gear I want to wear or boat I want to paddle! I also do not sit in a cubicle every day wanking it to Bombflow! Imagine that! 
Now I have badass gear that doesn't leak like a sieve(Sweet's dry tops kick ass thanks Jakub) a really fun kayak(thanks Jackson Rockstar you make my world go round) and a sick ass paddle(Thanks Ben Lockard of Silex Woodworks in Ouray CO). I am out there shredding like never before NO thanks to my shitty sponsors that didn't even have the balls to get my back in a internet brawl with some front rangers and their mail order brides. So long story short, thank you front range douche bags for your rage and jealousy that has forever made my life complete. So if you actually kayak I will see you around but for the other 99% of people on this forum IF YOU WANNA HATE go ahead cause it stokes me out!!! 
Moose shit don't stank, PEACE!


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

So...M wave is in then?


----------



## Alberto (Sep 28, 2006)

*C'mon small balls Don!*

I know you read that, you were "online", let's make this the second biggest thread on MB. Maybe then your jealousy of the most popular thread EVER on the Buzz will diminish like your boating career and you won't have worry about punks like me messing up the totally awesome sport you call kayaking. Oh yeah and speaking of stains, Don, I think it's time to check your depends.
Have a great day and I really look forward to seeing you at MY wave, which is in at prime levels right now. Come one come all and get your asses handed to you one after another. May as well go paddle in front of REI with your skills, maybe someone will hit you up on Craigslist, hahahaha!


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Sorry never logged out*

Sorry never logged out.

I went paddling with Stephen Wright. Had a great time and forgot all about you. 

I do look forward to the next time I see you though.


----------



## overlyworked (Oct 14, 2003)

Man I just love it when d-bags go throwing pros names around... Did you at least have the common courtesy to give him a reach around?


----------



## &d (Apr 28, 2006)

Man Im on my way to go work an IT job in a cubicle so I can paddle where and what I want .. and I kinda wouldn't be afraid to stick my big ends into that mess one last time regardless of level. Just need someone to hold a ....

How many pro-kayakers does it take to change a lightbult? 


5- One to do it, one to film it, and three to talk about how cool it was.

But yea .. need someone to hold a camera and a throw-bag, and a cell-phone and some cardio-paddles, neck-brace .. I'd need someone to hold those things


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hydro electric project lets all h20 downstream..... Diversion projects take h20 away..... I don't think it's a diversion. Where do I buy shares into your wave..... I'm good for it  I'll pass another beer to you on big sur next time it runs (when we're all old).... (it was ugly hole when I was there wed btw.)


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

leif said:


> Twitch may exaggerate a little (that was an ATV, not a car) but the danger factor is quite real. I had a friend that quite literally broke his shoulder at this wave. He dislocated it and broke one of the bones in there. And that was just while waiting in the eddy. I kid sometimes, but I am serious here.


How do you break your shoulder in an eddy? Just wondering.


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

Flip over in the nasty m wave eddy...


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

Flying_Spaghetti_Monster said:


> How do you break your shoulder in an eddy? Just wondering.


its a irrigation canal not a river


----------



## &d (Apr 28, 2006)

Flying_Spaghetti_Monster said:


> How do you break your shoulder in an eddy? Just wondering.


It can be done, but you would have to hold your paddle incorrectly, then get "lucky."


----------



## bryank (Mar 2, 2005)

M-wave was a little too high on Monday the 18th. Big foam pile and rowdy! Go in through the Montrose neighborhood way - no access from highway 50 coming from Gunnison.


----------

